# blackheads



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

i cant seem to get rid of the ones on my nose, seriously ****in me off at this stage, can anyone gimme an idea on something that actually works?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

have you tried nose strips? them twice a week should help, they clean out pore's


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

As above, nose strips. Tea tree do them. Wet them, put them on your nose, let it dry, then peel it off complete with blackheads.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Glycolic acid skin washes are good, also hot steam to soften your skin/face then have a go at them, pores can be big around the nose, mine are, ant look like there dirt in them but its just the size of them there not actualy dirty, or if it don't make you feel gay go to a proffesional, women no the crack lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

everytime i squeeze the bastards out they keep comin back, are these nose strips actually good? tought they would be a gimic


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Try a blackhead scrub if you already haven't! I struggle with them aswell and I steam my face and them use a scrub and it makes it ok for a day or two.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I've got terrible amounts of blackheads on my chest, collarbones right round my shoulders to the top of my back.

Had them ever since I ran Tren.

Along with my back acne spreading into my chest too.

If there's anything I can do to get them away I'd love to hear it lol.

It would take me months to squeeze every one out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

blackhead scrub does fk all for me nose. i think its tren as well. lol oh well ;(


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

try sandpaper :tongue:


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> As above, nose strips. Tea tree do them. Wet them, put them on your nose, let it dry, then peel it off complete with blackheads.


Where you guys get ya nose strips from ? Tried two local supermarkets tesco and morroisons and had no luck


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

It may last a day or 2 but blackhead scrubs and nose strips don't work save your money.

You need to ask the ladies on here how they do it..

@[email protected]


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Another sufferer from blackheads on my snout as well, I use 'Simple' facial scrub (the mrs got it me honest!) it's like washing your boat race with gravel but it seems to do the trick.

I just give it a good scrubbing every morning in the shower.......as well as my nose.

This is the stuff: http://www.boots.com/en/Simple-Kind-To-Skin-Smoothing-Facial-Scrub-75ml_4803/

I've not heard of a product out there that will get rid of them and they'll never come back, its just a result of large pores, especially if you're on aas your skin will generally be more oily and you'll be more prone to them I think, so you just gotta keep on top of your cleansing.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> It may last a day or 2 but blackhead scrubs and nose strips don't work save your money.
> 
> You need to ask the ladies on here how they do it..
> 
> @[email protected]


I've never had blackheads so no idea I'm afraid.

@Loveleelady might be able to help. Not that I'm saying she suffers from blackheads lol but she is clued up on all things beauty and skin related


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

johnnyg said:


> everytime i squeeze the bastards out they keep comin back, are these nose strips actually good? tought they would be a gimic


the strips you stick on? I think there sh1t.

also when you squeeze them out the pore will still be open, try cold water or ice to push the blood away from the surface might help them close abit, also Glycolic Acid Salicylic Acid will clean them kill bacteria and im sure salicylic has anti-imflamitories properties so will help close them, also benzoyl peroxide once you've squeezed them out will keep help them dry up and close shrink abit.

but if you have big pores there then your stuck with them basicly. those 3 washes/ creams will defo help tho


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I squeeze the feckers after a shower now and then, they come back but helps abit.

Heard that lemon juice and sugar on a rag works much like a scrub. Never tried it though.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Get out in the sun the next day you hardly notice them. As said the strips are crap


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Another sufferer from blackheads on my snout as well, I use 'Simple' facial scrub (the mrs got it me honest!) it's like washing your boat race with gravel but it seems to do the trick.
> 
> I just give it a good scrubbing every morning in the shower.......as well as my nose.
> 
> ...


might give this a go but ive tried a few before and makes my skin break out in spots from the facial cleansers!!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Royboss said:


> Where you guys get ya nose strips from ? Tried two local supermarkets tesco and morroisons and had no luck


Errrrm, boots? Chemist?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Clearasil deep pore scrub they do this at tesco it's the best I've used!


----------



## jb82 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've used boots tea tree oil pore strips. Put them on after a shower where you've been under steam and the pores are open and leave them for 15 mins. Really satisfying to peel off and see the little blackheads on the strip, but they always seem to reappear anyway.. More fun! But seriously I have blackheads too and I don't think there is a genuine way to get 100% rid of them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing cvan help apart from squeezing them out. I have tried everything.

Best thing I have tried is Panoxyl - this will stop them growing but not get rid.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i use a two step face clean from tesco...made by a company called bulldog... face scrub...then a tea tree face wash.. been using for about 3 months and its alot better than it was


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> Errrrm, boots? Chemist?


Ill give them a whirl


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

go see a professional facialist...have a facial and overall skin consultation...a good one worth every penny...I could tell you what to do but id want c lose up picture first of all and then id need to investigate your life style and ask 1000 questions cause im an obsessive skin professional so it would turn into a mega 20 page posting session lol so best advice is go see a real live professional person in person


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Strips work for me, but its only good for like 2 days then you can see your nose is full of that yellow gunky sh!te again


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> go see a professional facialist...have a facial and overall skin consultation...a good one worth every penny...I could tell you what to do but id want c lose up picture first of all and then id need to investigate your life style and ask 1000 questions cause im an obsessive skin professional so it would turn into a mega 20 page posting session lol so best advice is go see a real live professional person in person


Is that actually how long it is??


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Is that actually how long it is??


what u mean


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> go see a professional facialist...have a facial and overall skin consultation...a good one worth every penny...I could tell you what to do but id want c lose up picture first of all and then id need to investigate your life style and ask 1000 questions cause im an obsessive skin professional so it would turn into a mega 20 page posting session lol so best advice is go see a real live professional person in person


ok cheers for your input anyway lol, im just to squeeze the little fcuks out for now :thumb:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

johnnyg said:


> ok cheers for your input anyway lol, im just to squeeze the little fcuks out for now :thumb:


hello scarring & infection lol solve the cause not just the result


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I use Dove soap everyday and this facial scrub 3 times a week and it does the job and isn't harsh on skin.

Soap - http://www.boots.com/en/Dove-Beauty-Cream-Bar-Soap-6-bars_1269441/

Scrub - http://www.boots.com/en/St-Ives-Blemish-Fighting-Facial-Scrub-150ml_1110527/

I do this after a shower when my pores are all open due to the heat, makes the job a lot easier.

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> hello scarring & infection lol solve the cause not just the result


mans gotta do what a mans gotta do chick :lol:


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

I discovered this by mistake ages ago when I used to work with meat straight out of boiling water.I used to get steamed by the boiling water through the day and while working there it got rid of all my blackheads period ,so although sticking your head over boiling water 8hours a day isn't practical I guess putting boiling water in a big bowl put a towel over back of your head to capture steam while putting head over the bowl for a good 10 mins will prob have same effect I would say, maybe twice a day once in morning and once before bedmight be more optimal..also sunbathing helps.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

do saunas do the job?


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

As mentioned above, try the sauna, works wonders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

As Huntinground says, nothing works.

I use a mud face mask to clear them but after a sleep they are back as if I hadn't of bothered.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

saunas the best thing then cold water to close the pores


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

Baby wipes work well, just use them every night.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Clean & Clear Blackhead Clearing Cleanser.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to get a lot of blackheads a few years ago, along with some mild acne. I went to see a derm and got given some cream with benzoyl peroxide in it, did wonders for both, especially the blackheads.

I think it was about 5% benzoyl peroxide although it comes in different strengths, if you've got sensitive skin though I'd stick with the weaker strengths as the area applied can get really sore.


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

i strongly suggest using aztec indian healing clay,seriously good stuff !


----------



## Longbow212 (May 26, 2013)

Same problem here, tried a few things and not been too impressed, the strips are quite crap in my experience.

I have found that nothing is better than the sauna (or a facial sauna) then using a tissue or clean cloth (to improve traction and prevent skin damage) squeeze them out. Then apply clean and clear blackhead cleanser.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------

